# Mounting a dial indicator in a spindle?



## JeffF (Nov 20, 2012)

Can someone explain (and maybe post a picture) how you properly mount a dial indicator in a mill spindle for finding the center of a rotary table (or hole)?  I have a dial indicator that has a mounting holder on the back and it can fit in a magnetic holder for surface work, but I'm not sure how to mount it in a spindle.  You can't just fit this one straight up into the spindle like you would a drill bit.  I have seen the dial indicators that look like you can do that with them, but that is not the type I have.  I'm confused...again.

Jeff


----------



## kvom (Nov 20, 2012)

I have one of the magnetic base holders, and the top portion will come off, so that it can be held in a drill chuck.


----------



## winklmj (Nov 20, 2012)

I think you need what is called a TEST indicator--not a DIAL indicator (even though both have dials). The former has a small, pivoting finger, that you can fit into holes. There is also hole attachment that you can use with a DIAL indicator that will allow it to be used in a fasion similar to at TEST indicator:


----------



## Mosey (Nov 20, 2012)

You might want to look at a Universal Indicator Holder. These are mounted to the outside of the spindle, allowing you to mount an indicator without disturbing your cutting tool in the collet. You can find nice ones by Starrett for about $100.00, or cheapos for $25.00. While you are looking, observe the ZeroSet accessory for them.
You can also look at Center Hole Indicators, which go into the spindle, turn it on at  low rpms, and the indicator body does not revolve, allowing you to quickly move the table to find and center a hole. They can be had for about $75.00 up to $350 for one made by Blake (the best).
I suggest a visit to MSC or Grainger catalogs.
If you need be, I can direct you to pictures of these gadgets.


----------



## idahoan (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is a picture of my Blake Coax indicator in use. The problem with this type of indicator is they take up a bunch room and may not work in the smaller machines.


----------



## rkepler (Nov 20, 2012)

I use an Indicol holder with their fine adjust.  The non-fine adjust version is here:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=891-5414&cm_mmc=Didit-_-SEM-_-GglProd-_-GglProd&003=18299132&010=891-5414&{copy:002}&{copy:004}&{copy:005}&gclid=CJ_jmv7q3bMCFYp_QgodXFwA3w

That's long, here's a shortened one:

*http://tinyurl.com/ccoljj2*

Here's Enco's catalog page:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=342&PARTPG=INSRIT

They have oodles of holders there.


I prefer the Indicol as it mounts to the spindle above the tool and often can be used with the tool in place.  I keep a couple of them on the shelf next to my mill with indicators mounted, one a B&S 7032 for coarse reading and the other a tenths reading Tesa.  I tried one of the knockoffs but it didn't adjust as well as the Indicol.

Note that there are different sizes for different spindles, so before looking around you'll want to measure your spindle.


----------



## idahoan (Nov 20, 2012)

The Indicol is also one of my favorites, used along with a .0005 test indicator. For smaller holes I just put the test indicator in my small keyless chuck.

Dave


----------



## JeffF (Nov 20, 2012)

Mosey said:


> You might want to look at a Universal Indicator Holder. These are mounted to the outside of the spindle, allowing you to mount an indicator without disturbing your cutting tool in the collet. You can find nice ones by Starrett for about $100.00, or cheapos for $25.00. While you are looking, observe the ZeroSet accessory for them.
> You can also look at Center Hole Indicators, which go into the spindle, turn it on at low rpms, and the indicator body does not revolve, allowing you to quickly move the table to find and center a hole. They can be had for about $75.00 up to $350 for one made by Blake (the best).
> I suggest a visit to MSC or Grainger catalogs.
> If you need be, I can direct you to pictures of these gadgets.


 
I would very much appreciate that!!!

Jeff


----------



## lensman57 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi,

Your best bet is to use a finger type test indicator with a pivoting mount. I have a selection of the more modern ones such as Tesa and a couple of chinese ones with the dovetail mounting, these could be used if the mounting could be done on the top dovetail and then the mounting spigot is fixed in the spindle ( depends on the diameter of the hole you are centering). I also have a Starrett last word with the pivoting mounting spigot which is the easiest of the lot to mount and work with. watch the following video, it is a lot easier than said.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY2crpjhL3E[/ame]

Regards,

A.G


----------



## JeffF (Nov 20, 2012)

That was very helpful...thank you!

Jeff



lensman57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your best bet is to use a finger type test indicator with a pivoting mount. I have a selection of the more modern ones such as Tesa and a couple of chinese ones with the dovetail mounting, these could be used if the mounting could be done on the top dovetail and then the mounting spigot is fixed in the spindle ( depends on the diameter of the hole you are centering). I also have a Starrett last word with the pivoting mounting spigot which is the easiest of the lot to mount and work with. watch the following video, it is a lot easier than said.
> 
> ...


----------



## purpleknif (Nov 20, 2012)

Interapid or "Interapid type" is the way to go. Been machining for 30 years and they are the easiest to use and most versatile. I think LMS had interapid types for about $69. Always on center and easy to chuck up. They have a dovetail too but I've never used it.


----------



## Mosey (Nov 22, 2012)

JeffF,
The Littlemachineshop.com site has a Centering Indicator on sale today for $59.00.
While these are nice and save time, others have pointed out the need for a large Z axis headroom to get one of these into the spindle. Probably won't fit in Min-mill
Hope this helps, and ask for more help if you want. Everyone here loves to help others out.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 22, 2012)

JeffF:
I think others have answered your question. I will add there are lots of indicators . use the right type for the job. the coax type are nice but specialized. IMHO the test indicator is a good choice here. reminds me of an indecent when I did this for a living . there was a guy in the shop who was young and had done some tool and die work. He often worked too fast to the point of doing stupid stuff because he did not engage brain before acting. he indicated in a part on the mill with a co-workers starrett last word test indicator and promptly turned on the spindle at about 1000 rpm. Needless to say it flew across the room like a turbocharged dragon fly , hit the wall dropped and died. Management promptly ordered the victims owner a new one. 
Tin


----------



## Gordon (Nov 24, 2012)

I built this some time ago for this. Easy and cheap. Works in ID or OD


----------



## jacs (Nov 24, 2012)

JeffF
Looks like  every one has you in the right direction...for vertical setups ,don't forget to tram the head (if not a rigid) ,if you have a horizontal spindle,,,and need a good pickup,,,that is a diffrent story...


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 24, 2012)

Jacs: good to see new folks jumpig in and getting involved. Could you please post and introduction in the welcome section tell us a bit about yourself, your shop, and your interest in model building. A virtual handshake if you will. We can give a warm welcome.

Tin


----------



## KarlH (Aug 4, 2017)

Gordon,

I have been wracking my brain to figure something like this out. You one picture solved it all.

Thanks.

Now, down to the shop to make it.

K


----------

